# Heat-n-glo wall switch



## yank (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Heat-n-glo Sl-750TR fireplace. My remote wall switch will occasionally not work. The on/off switch on the valve works all the time. Any idea as to what may be causing the problem with the wall switch working intermittently?


----------



## Shane (Dec 15, 2007)

How many lineal feet is your switch run?  Does it have the IPI valve?  If so is the thermopile being given ample time to warm up?


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

Assuming it is millivolt control, these are VERY sensitive, and send only a tiny bit of current through the wires. It could be the wires or the switch. Some places sell switches rated special for millivolts. 

If I was troubleshooting, I would start at the switch and remove it - see if touching the wire together (or jumping switch with wire)

Again, this advice is NOT for 120V - just for mv.


----------



## yank (Dec 15, 2007)

It is probably 10 ft. at most.  Help me with the acronym IPI?  I pushed the connectors together and it appears to be working.  If it is exta sensitive do you think dust anddirt could affect it?


----------



## thechimneysweep (Dec 15, 2007)

Absolutely.  When our service guys are on a millivolty system wall-switch or thermostat call, the first thing they do is clean off the wires and connectors at both ends with fine steel wool and denatured alcohol.  Over half the time, the problem was dirt or the product of electrolysis interrupting the flow.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 16, 2007)

poke the switch back and forth between on and off rapidly quite a few times. This will knock the corrosion off the contacts inside it. If that doesn't do it pay the $1 for a new switch.


----------

